# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Plodna sluz

## Nina

Otkako zadnjih mjeseci pratim sluz,tj.pokusavam otkrit plodne dane,moram zakljucit-Nemam pojma!Ili nemam plodnih dana ili ih imam vise puta u mjesecu  :Rolling Eyes:   ili dolaze normalno samo ih ja ne uspijem prepoznat :?  Naime dogada mi se da imam 2-3 dana(s razmakom u danima,ne odjednom) u ciklusu bjelanjkastu sluz.Dakle,reklo bi se plodnu.Pa onda mi se cini nekad da je kao vodenasta,pa ju ne mogu tocno razlikovat od one bjelanjkaste...Ma cini mi se da ste shvatile-Ne kuzim se u to.Iako sam prije mislila da se kuzim  :Grin:  
Kako je kod vas?Jel mi moze netko pruzit brzi on line tecaj "Kako prepoznati plodnu sluz"? 8)

----------


## plavaa

How do I check for cervical fluid?
What is a typical cervical fluid pattern?
Why do I have eggwhite cervical fluid after I have already ovulated?
Cervical fluid - sve na jednom mjestu

Nadam se da ce ti ovo pomoc   :Wink:

----------


## plavaa

Nasla sam ti i ovo na ovom topicu - "Kako pojacati plodnu sluz?"



> Cure  :D  evo već kad smo na toj temi, sjetila sam se kako to objašnjava Ružica Martinović-Vlahović u "Prirodnom planiranju obitelji ":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Cervikalna sluz
> Cervikalna sluz izlučuje se u žlijezdama vrata maternice. Zove se plodna jer služi prehrani i pokretanju spermija i tako izravno utječe na oplodnju. Žena je može osjetiti, vidjeti i opipati. Opažanje se provodi svakodnevno prilikom odlaska na toalet na toaletnom papiru ili čistim prstima na izlazu iz rodnice. Laganim pokretom brisanja od naprijed prema nazad, prije i nakon obavljanja nužde, površno se prijeđe vanjsko spolovilo, potom se papir presavije i promatra je li sluz prisutna i dade li se rastezati.
> ...

----------


## plavaa

Evo, nasla sam ti jos jedan slican topic "PLODNA SLUZ", pa pogledaj i ovdje. Mislim da ce ovo bit dosta   :Grin:

----------


## Ljubicica

Zenske, ja imam te neke sluzi gotovo uvijek. Pocne kremasti iscjedak prije plodnih dana tj egg white i vodenstog i onda posle ovulacije u razmaku od nekoliko dana sve do m.
Je li to normalno?  :shock:

----------


## Nina

Wow Plavaa,stvarno si se potrudila :D  Hvala!  :Kiss:

----------


## plavaa

Pa.. Ovaj, jesam, da.   :Grin:  Javi ako nades nesto jako zanimljivo, pa napisi u ovaj topic ili kopiraj taj dio teksta   :Wink:

----------


## Nina

Ma neznam,sve sam to procitala,neke stvari sam i sama nasla na netu,al i dalje neznam puno vise.Svugdje pise manje vise isto-...taj i taj dan ciklusa traje osjecaj suhoce,pa se javlja sluz tad i tad...al ja ocito nisam takav "skolski primjer",jer imam dva-tri puta u ciklusu egg white,tj.ono sto ja laicki mislim da tako izgleda plodna sluz :/  Pa me buni koja je ona prava.Primjerice imala sam egg white 11i 12DC i onda nista ili skoro nista(nesto vrlo malo sluzi) i tek negdje oko 22DC opet bjelanjak :/  Do 22 DC bila sam 100% sigurna da sam ovulirala  oko 12DC         Ajd ,slobodno mi recite da sam glupa 8)

----------


## plavaa

A jel mjeris temp? Sta ti ispada po tome, kad ti je O?

----------


## Nina

Mjerila sam par ciklusa,al sam ovaj mjesec prestala.Radim smjene-ujutro,popodne,noc i to bez ikakvog reda i pravila,pa su takve bile i temperature.Dakle na to se ne mogu pouzdat.Zato sam se tolko i primila proucavanja te sluzi  :Grin:

----------


## plavaa

> Radim smjene-ujutro,popodne,noc i to bez ikakvog reda i pravila,pa su takve bile i temperature.Dakle na to se ne mogu pouzdat.


 Navodno, po FF-u, mozes.. Znam da sam citala to kako mjeriti temp. ako radis u smjenama, no sad ne stigem trazit. Napisem ti kad naletim opet na to   :Wink:

----------


## Jelka

> Nina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Radim smjene-ujutro,popodne,noc i to bez ikakvog reda i pravila,pa su takve bile i temperature.Dakle na to se ne mogu pouzdat.
> 
> 
>  Navodno, po FF-u, mozes.. Znam da sam citala to kako mjeriti temp. ako radis u smjenama, no sad ne stigem trazit. Napisem ti kad naletim opet na to


Je, je, i ja se sjećam da sam vidjela na FF da se to spominje. Oni ti valjda korigiraju temperature ili u obzir uzmu 3 smjene pa drugačije gledaju listu. Ne znam.

Kaj se sluzi tiče, ja sam ju prestala promatrati. Ili sam totalni tutlek ili ni kod mene nije školski. Ali imam prijedlog - možeš pratiti položaj i čvrstoću cerviksa. To je prilično jednostavno i možeš raditi u bilokojem wc-u (naravno, rukice prije temeljito oprati   :Wink:  ). Ak hoćeš detalje, javi mi se na pp pa ću ti forwardirati post u kojem je Nattie pisala o tome. Jako zgodno.   :Kiss:

----------


## plavaa

> Nina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Radim smjene-ujutro,popodne,noc i to bez ikakvog reda i pravila,pa su takve bile i temperature.Dakle na to se ne mogu pouzdat.
> 
> 
>  Navodno, po FF-u, mozes.. Znam da sam citala to kako mjeriti temp. ako radis u smjenama, no sad ne stigem trazit. Napisem ti kad naletim opet na to


NASLA!!!  :D  :D  :D 

How can I chart my BBT if I work shifts?

----------


## plavaa

> Kaj se sluzi tiče, ja sam ju prestala promatrati. Ili sam totalni tutlek ili ni kod mene nije školski. Ali imam prijedlog - možeš pratiti položaj i čvrstoću cerviksa. To je prilično jednostavno i možeš raditi u bilokojem wc-u (naravno, rukice prije temeljito oprati   ). Ak hoćeš detalje, javi mi se na pp pa ću ti forwardirati post u kojem je Nattie pisala o tome. Jako zgodno.


 Daj ga pliz il meni isto posalji il pukni ovdje, jer to je meni skroz SF  :/   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## željka!

*Jelka*, napiši tu...i mene zanima...

----------

ako ne mozes razlikovati sluz unutar ciklusa, mozda imas anovulacijski ciklus kojeg karakterizira disbalans u hormonima...npr visak testosterona ili androstendiona, nesrazmjer izmedju FSH i LH...

----------


## ami97

Curke i ja bi da znam to kako sa polozajem i cvrstocom cerviksa. Please

----------

Bok cure....

ma pitanje je možda glupasto, ali me zanima pa ću ipak pitati. Ako se začeće dogodi, da li se nakon toga mijenja izgled sluzi? Npr. začeće se dogodi tijekom jednog od plodnih dana; da li se dan nakon toga izgled sluzi mijenja ili ne?

----------


## Jelka

Evo curke, nisam prije vidjela da ste pitale za taj post, pa s malim zakašnjenjem... Nadam se da se Nattie neće ljutiti, ipak je to autorsko djelo.   :Grin:  




> Obavezno osim temperature je praćenje crvikalne sluzi što vidim da pratiš. Nakon toga moraš pratiti i položaj cervixa. To je bitno jer po temp i sluzi možeš samo nagađati kad je ov bila. Cervix se otvara postepeno prema ovulaciji i nakon nje zatvara. Kao i sve za vrijeme menzesa ne trebaš ga pratiti. Pipa ga se samo jednom dnevno da ne izazoveš infekciju i to s dobro opranim rukama. Najbolje je u isto doba dana jer i on se mijenja s obzirom na okolnosti. Ja sam oko 5 popodne nakon posla provjeravala gdje je. U kupatilu skineš gaćice, jednu nogu digneš na kadu i s jednim prstom (srednjim ili kažiprstom) uđeš u rodnicu i tražiš kraj. Dočaraj si to kao slovo "M" ---> kad zabodeš prst kraj ti je ovaj mali v u slovu m i to je cervix, ali ako odeš u stranu naići ćeš na meso rodnice  i nećeš ga moći naći. Dakle vršak tvog kažiprsta traži tu neku izbočinu koja je prije ovulacije TVRDA I ZATVORENA ali osjetiš da je nekakva sitna rupica tamo.....što se tiče tvrdoće, feeling je kao da dotakneš vršak svog nosa. Bliže ovulaciji i za vrijeme primjetit ćeš kako je cervix omekšao i otvorio se.....sad je mekan kao tvoja donja usna kad je popipaš a rupicu ćeš osjetiti kao malo veću udubinu u koji ti vršak kažiprsta "upadne". Treba prakse oko ovoga ali puno pomaže kod interpretacije tablice jer uvijek ima sumnje oko toga kad se ov stvarno desila. 
> 
> Nabavi si *F test* u ljekarni za 109 kn. To ti je stakalce na koje ujutro čim izmjeriš temp stavljaš prvu slinu ispod jezika. Kad se osuži pokazat će ti točkice ako si neplodna ili paprat ako si plodna. To ti nije isključiv znak plodnosti ali u kombinaciji s temp, cervikalnom sluzi i položajem cervixa daje izvrsne rezultate. Ja sam tako zatrudnila....ako pogledaš moju tablicu imat ćeš pravi uvid u to što znači imati sve pokazatelje----->>>pomislili smo da je ov bila 13DC jer se sve poklopilo, međutim nakon 3 dana temp je pala na 36,1 (16DC) i pomislili smo da smo fulali, a kad je F test pokazao tako prelijepu razgranatu paprat kao nikad do tada a cervix se ponovo otvorio----> znali smo da je sad ili nikad i napravili bebu! Da nisam sve to radila ne bismo bili uspaničeni vidjevši paprat i ponovo otvoren cervix i bebu bi još čekali.
> 
> Ovulacija se ne dešava uvijek na dan pada temperature tako da ako imaš dva mjeseca s dvije identične tablice temperature, ovulacija je mogla biti u različiti dan. To će ti reći svi ovi pokazatelji zajedno!!!

----------


## rex

Prošli mjesec kad sam bila na inseminacije nisam imala ni "s" od sluzi,a inače mi je super i to i  doktor kaže. :/ 
Malo mi se skratilo krvarenje zadnja 2 puta, neke promjene su kod mene, nadam se da nisu tako loše, možda urode plodom :D

----------


## Zrina

Podižem topic jer sam danas primjetila čudnu stvar. :? 
Naime, prošla dva ciklusa nisam uopće imala onu plodnu rastezljivu sluz i već sam sve grozne scenarije smislila kako ne ovuliram,ali danas 6. dc skužim da se pojavilo dosta te sluzi.
Sad mene zanima da li je moguće da mi je ovulacija stvarno tako rano (ciklusi su mi točno 27 dana) ?
Sad razmišljam kako je moguće da je i prije bilo tako, ali nisam skužila jer mi je tek završila M. i nisam pratila.
Odmah nakon prekida sa Cilestom sam dva mjeseca imala vrhunac sluzi oko 14 dc. i nakon toga se sve poremetilo. Jel netko ima iskustva?

----------


## Nina

Zrina,neznam ti nista pametno reci.I sama imam problem s tim raspoznavanjem.Kao sto sam vec i gore napisala,



> Primjerice imala sam egg white 11i 12DC i onda nista ili skoro nista(nesto vrlo malo sluzi) i tek negdje oko 22DC opet bjelanjak  Do 22 DC bila sam 100% sigurna da sam ovulirala oko 12DC Ajd ,slobodno mi recite da sam glupa


 Jos uvijek mi se isto dogada :/

----------


## NATTIE2

Kod sluzi bitno je skužiti što se kod vas dešava a ne što bi trebalo biti.
U mom slučaju sluzi je bilo u izobilju u maternici ali se nije spuštala kroz cervix da je ja mogu detektirati. Najviše što sam imala bilo je "watery" i nikako "egg white". Dakle, za mene u kombinaciji watery, pad temperature i otvoren,mekan, visok cervix je značilo ovulaciju. Tek kad bi se cervix zatvorio sam smatrala da je ovulacija past tense što se pokazalo točnim. Nekim curama se cervix ne zatvara odmah po završetku ovulacije nego za par dana..... ponavljam -> bitno je da kod sebe uočite što se ponavlja svaki mjesec!

Dakle formula bi bila AKCIJA DO NESTANKA SVIH SIMPTOMA OVULACIJE!

----------


## Rianea

[quote="Zrina"]Podižem topic jer sam danas primjetila čudnu stvar. :? 
Naime, prošla dva ciklusa nisam uopće imala onu plodnu rastezljivu sluz i već sam sve grozne scenarije smislila kako ne ovuliram,ali danas 6. dc skužim da se pojavilo dosta te sluzi.
Sad mene zanima da li je moguće da mi je ovulacija stvarno tako rano (ciklusi su mi točno 27 dana) ?
Sad razmišljam kako je moguće da je i prije bilo tako, ali nisam skužila jer mi je tek završila M. i nisam pratila.



I meni se isto to dogodilo 7. dc (ciklusi traju 31 dan) i isto mi sadnije jasno sta je to?????

DA LI NETKO ZNA?

----------


## Mala01

Moguce da imas tako rano ovulaciju, pogotovo ako su ti ciklusi 27 dana... mozda nije vrhunac bas 6. DC, ali svakako se moze poceti pojavljivati. Ja sam recimo gotovo sigurna da sa zanijela 10 DC, ili cak 9 DC (vec smo dosta vremena ciljali, tako da sam dosta dobro naucila pratiti takve stvari).  8)

----------


## Indi

> Moguce da imas tako rano ovulaciju, pogotovo ako su ti ciklusi 27 dana... mozda nije vrhunac bas 6. DC, ali svakako se moze poceti pojavljivati. Ja sam recimo gotovo sigurna da sa zanijela 10 DC, ili cak 9 DC (vec smo dosta vremena ciljali, tako da sam dosta dobro naucila pratiti takve stvari).  8)


Mala 01 su tebi ciklusi isto neredoviti?

----------


## Indi

Nasla sam zanimljiv tekst pa ga kopiram sa Medicina.hr


Plodni prozor

Nedavno objavljena istrazivanja definiraju dane menstrualnog ciklusa kad ce seksualni odnos najvjerojatnije rezultirati trudnocom. Do zaceca (koncepcije) moze dovesti seksualni odnos pocevsi pet dana prije ovulacije pa do dana ovulacije. Zacece dan nakon ovulacije nikad nije dokumentirano (Dunson et al.). To navodi na zakljucak da jajne stanice mogu biti oplodjene in vivo kroz period kraci od jednog dana nakon izlaska iz jajnika jer spermiji mogu prezivjeti i do sest dana u plodnoj cervikalnoj sluzi. Istrazivanja vremena oplodnje in vitro (u laboratoriju) navode na zakljucak kako zrele ljudske jajne stanice imaju kraci optimalni "prozor" zaceca nego se prije smatralo (radi se o satima, a ne danima). Prema istrazivanjima, najveca vjerojatnost zaceca nastupa nakon snosaja koji se dogodi dan-dva prije ovulacije, a ne kad se seksualni odnos dogodi na sam dan ovulacije. Plodni prozor je period za vrijeme kojeg ce zena najvjerojatnije zaceti ako tada ima nezasticeni seksualni odnos. Metodama prirodnog planiranja obitelji parovi pokusavaju predvidjeti plodni prozor te sprijeciti zacece bez uporabe mehanickih sredstava i kemikalija. Plodni prozor je sest dana dugacak; pocinje pet dana prije ovulacije i zavrsava na sam dan ovulacije.

----------


## inna

Bravo Indi!   :Love:  , hvala sto si podijelila ovaj tekst sa nama.

----------


## Franny

ovo je stvarno zanimljiv clanak. mozda nije ni cudo sto se svi mi tak trudimo, a bez rezultata. mislim, ako "ciljamo" u krivi dan. 
hvala na clanku.

pozdravek,

 8)

----------

